
GMO tomatoes may stay firm longer - chapulin
http://www.wsj.com/articles/gmo-tomatoes-may-stay-firm-longer-1469458926
======
paulrpotts
Because that's the number one thing that people who like to eat food are
asking for, right? "Make 'em like softballs!" they cry. "I should be able to
throw 'em into my shopping cart from across the store without bruising them!"
"Make sure I can leave them on my counter at home for a month with virtually
no detectable changes in their styrofoam-like texture and flavor!"

